# Dead PC Sync Port - Possible 5D4 Gremlin?



## justsomedude (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been using my 5D4 for a little over a month now, and love it. But last night while shooting in my studio, my wireless flash trigger crapped out. I grabbed my PC sync cord, and it worked for maybe three shots, and then the flashes stopped being triggered. 

I tested the cable on my 5D3 and other lights in my studio, and everything worked flawlessly. Based on a process of elimination, the problem appears to be isolated to the PC Sync port on the 5D4.

Has anyone experienced this issue on a relatively brand new unit?

_Clarification: the "wireless trigger" was in the hot shoe, and its "crapping out" was unrelated to the PC Sync port or any camera settings - the battery just died, and I didn't have any spares in studio. Hence the need to switch to the old school sync cable._


----------



## justsomedude (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like I'm just going to have to send it in for service. It will be a few weeks until I can send it in, since I have a full calendar of shoots scheduled, but I am taking some vacation in mid-November and will ship it off then.

I'll follow up with any details from the service report.


----------

